# revdep-rebuild gescheitert

## uhai

Hallo,

routinemäßig habe ich nach meinem heutigen Update ein revdep-rebuild angesroßen und folgendes Ergebnis erhalten:

```
 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 18% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/pips-scx6300_6400s (requires libgdk-1.2.so.0

libglib-1.2.so.0

libgmodule-1.2.so.0

libgtk-1.2.so.0)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/bin/pips-scx6300_6400s not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/bin/pips-scx6300_6400s -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

```

Wie bekomme ich das in den Griff? bisher habe ich da noch nie Probleme gehabt. Leider hat mir die Foren-Suche auch nicht weitergebracht. Wie bekomme ich heraus, wo die broken files herkommen?

uhai

----------

## doedel

So wie es aussieht, ist die /usr/bin/pips.... "broken".

Schau dir mal die Ausgabe von "ldd /usr/bin/pips..." an, da stehen die libs, gegen die dieses Programm gelinkt ist. Bei denen, die fehlen, steht ein "not found".

(Das kommt davon, wenn man an Portage vorbei installiert).

----------

## uhai

supershcnelle Antwort, vielen Dank.

Das ist das Ergebnis von 

```
DeskTux / # ldd /usr/bin/pips-scx6300_6400s

   linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

   libgtk-1.2.so.0 => not found

   libgdk-1.2.so.0 => not found

   libgmodule-1.2.so.0 => not found

   libglib-1.2.so.0 => not found

   libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0xb7f68000)

   libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb7f59000)

   libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb7e6c000)

   libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0xb7e69000)

   libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xb7e64000)

   libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7e3e000)

   libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7e27000)

   libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7e22000)

   libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7cf2000)

   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f98000)

```

Also fehlen 4 libs. aber was ist das pips-scx6300_6400s? Erinnert mich an meinen Drucker - Epson CX6400...

uhai

----------

## doedel

Ich hab' keine Ahnung was das ist. Du kannst entweder, wenn du dir sicher bist, dass du die binary nicht mehr brauchst, sie entweder verschieben (löschen, da wäre ich vorsichtig!) wo sie nicht mehr von revdep-rebuild gefunden wird (z.B. nach ~) oder du erstellst Symlinks von deiner, per portage installierten, libgtk... -> /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0 usw.

Dieses Problem hatte ich mit dem Zattoo-Player auch mal aber durch die Symlinks funktioniert alles. Meistens ist es ja so, dass eine ältere lib fehlt und in den meisten fällen funktionieren die neuen auch, darum eben die Symlinks.

Dann müsste die binary wieder funktionieren und revdep-rebuild ordentlich durchrennen.

----------

## uhai

pips-scx6300_6400s = Druckertreiber für Epson CX6400 für cups.

Wieso ist das nicht über portage gekommen?

uhai

----------

## doedel

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich denke mal, dass das nicht so in irgendeinen Cups Paket ist oder dieses nicht compilieren wollte per Portage und du hast es von irgendwo fertig herbekommen oder selbst von Hand compiliert.

----------

## oscarwild

Was bekommst Du denn mit folgender Zeile?

```
equery belongs pips-scx6300_6400s
```

(equery ist im Paket gentoolkit enthalten)

----------

## uhai

```
DeskTux Fotos # equery belongs pips-scx6300_6400s

[ Searching for file(s) pips-scx6300_6400s in *... ]

```

revdep-rebuild konnte das Paket ja auch nicht zuordnen und verwendet vermutlich die gleiche Suchroutine.

uhai

----------

